# DX code for Macula off Rhegmatogenous retinal detatchement



## mhammy67 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi all,
Does anyone know the the correct diagnosis code is for Macula off or Macula on Rhegmateogenous retinal detachment?  I know it is in the 361.xx section, but I dont understand which one it falls under.  Is it a detachment with a defect or a total/subtotal detatchment???

Thanks for any help given


----------

